# Custom Knife Giveaway Groundrules and Procedures



## chuck richards

May as well set the ground rules for the giveaway.

-Members will need to pic a number between 1 and 500 with a post to this thread stating "I take number XXX". (I will add additional numbers if needed in 250 increments)

-One selection per person.

-If there are two that select the same number the earlier number will take it.

-The thread will remain open until 1500 PST on Monday Feb 17th at which time I will have my 8 year old grandson draw the number out of a bag with all the selected numbers in it. I will notify the winner in this thread and by PM and get shipping information at that time.

-My selection will be final. No recounts will be done.

Good Luck and Let the fun begin


----------



## dwtrees

I will take number 59 as that is my age.

Thanks for the chance at a great knife.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

I take number 223.

Thanks for the possibility to win a quality blade. As said above.


----------



## Jonbnks

Hopefully your grandson has been able to watch you work on this great knife and learn a few things. I'll take number 357.


----------



## chuck richards

Grandson is making his own. Taking a while, his attention span is pretty short. :look:


----------



## youngdon

I will take number 2.

Thank you Chuck !


----------



## Agney5

I will take number 5. Thanks for the opportunity!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## steve301

I take 264


----------



## Rick Howard

chuck richards said:


> Grandson is making his own. Taking a while, his attention span is pretty short. :look:


Keeping the tradition alive. Good work on everything.

299


----------



## hassell

I will take number 17.

This is like hoping to win a once in a lifetime lottery, except the odds are better. Thanks.


----------



## Sethah

I will take 270. Thanks for the opportunity.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmp

Your knives are beautiful!! Can I have number 336 please?


----------



## prairiewolf

I will take number 65 please, and Thanks for the opportunity to win such a prize !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I'll take Number 13...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

this is very generous of you to give away such a gorgeous piece of finely crafted hunting gear

i dont feel worthy of having a chance at such an exquisite item

but i will take 420

and no i am not a stoner lol


----------



## LeadHead

Put me down for #7. I like seeing you guys' choice of numbers and the sometimes obvious reasons for choosing them.


----------



## Glen

Nice blade. I will take # 167


----------



## birdginski

Very nice knife. I'll take #101


----------



## Catfish501

I will also go with my age.

Number 73 please

Thanks for opportunity to win this.

No 73


----------



## SeaBee Bill

Cool knife. I'll take 47, please.


----------



## Jonbnks

I'm a bit surprised that 204 has been on here to take 204, and nobody has picked 308 yet.


----------



## chuck richards

Couple additional rules; You must be a member of this forum for at least 30 days. Those who have already posted are fine if you have not been members for 30 days. But any further entries need to be. This is to prevent setting up multiple accounts and drive by entries. Sorry of this causes any problems but I want the members of this forum to be the ones who benefit.

Shipping, I will cover shipping within the US or the first $16 if shipped outside US. The winner is responsible to ensure legality of receipt and cover any import fees or taxes.


----------



## Spanky

I'll take # 111. Please & Thank you.


----------



## hunter5567

I'll take 54 please and thanks.


----------



## chuck richards

Here is what you are putting in to win.


----------



## hassell

Boy oh Boy that is some really nice craftsmanship.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

243 for me. Thanks Chuck for the chance to win such a knife.


----------



## fulch

I'll take 434

Thanks for the chance to win your craftsmanship and walking us through the process.


----------



## SerenityNetworks

chuck richards said:


> Here is what you are putting in to win.


Woah! That is one sweet blade.

Since my favorite caliber was nabbed (204) I'll have to resort to my geek side. Excel's =randbetween(1,500) gave me "24". So 24 it is.


----------



## jswift

I take number 250. Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## chuck richards

numbers taken so far

59, 223, 357, 2, 5, 264, 299, 17, 270, 336, 65, 13, 420, 7, 167, 101, 73, 47, 111, 54, 243, 434, 24, 250.

All other numbers between 1 and 500 are still available. Just to reiterate, one entry per person, need to be a member of Predator Talk for at least 30 days to enter (see post #22), requests for same number will default to the first request, I will pay shipping in the U.S. or the first $16 to other countries. Winner responsible for all taxes or importation fees. I have final say on the winner, no recounts will be done. If you have any questions regarding this giveaway please contact me.


----------



## dwtrees

That is one beautiful knife. What do you call that pattern?


----------



## enderst

11 for me please


----------



## knapper

Wonderful prize and I will chose 61 please.


----------



## chuck richards

dwtrees said:


> That is one beautiful knife. What do you call that pattern?


That is called a ladder pattern


----------



## Undead

I'll take 204 !


----------



## byrock

I'll take 30 thanks


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Wow! Is that nice
The pattern in the wood matches the blade nicely


----------



## Mark Steinmann

I'll take number 45. Thank you!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

49


----------



## fr3db3ar

Wow, nobody has my number yet.

I'll take #69


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx for making this fair, for Predator Talk " Members"...


----------



## catcapper

I'll take 441 please kind sir.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger

I'll take #76.


----------



## SHampton

I'll take #6. That knife is beautiful.


----------



## Guest

I would like 457 please.


----------



## chuck richards

Less than 24 hours left till the draw. Get your numbers while you can. Any entries after 1500 PST will not be put into the pot.

Good luck guys


----------



## vtflatlander1

I will take number 14

Thanks


----------



## chuck richards

ONLY 40 minutes left till I close the entries.


----------



## Agney5

I was just checking to see who won, dam two hour time difference. Thanks again Chuck for offering this up to everyone, it is a piece of art whoever wins is a lucky guy.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck richards

Entries Closed. Since my grandson did not come over today I will draw the winner. just need to finish getting them together.


----------



## chuck richards

Drum Roll Please...... :hot:


----------



## chuck richards

*Number 299*


----------



## chuck richards

itzDirty Wins the Knife... Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## youngdon

Congrats Rick !

Thanks again Chuck for the chance to win this knife !


----------



## chuck richards

How I did the draw. First I put all the number on the same size piece of 4x6 card stock cut into 4. And put them all into a large basket.










Then drew the winning number from the basket.










Tried to make it as fair as possible.

Congratulations again.


----------



## LeadHead

Are you SURE you read the number properly? It definitely looks like number 7 from here! 
Congrats, Dirty, you got yerself a purty knife!


----------



## hassell

Congrats. Rick & seeing as we share the first name - share??

Thanks Chuck for this, an eye opener for those that have never seen a true craftsman at work.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

congrats rick

thanks again for the opportunity,it was fun and much appreciated


----------



## Ruger

Congrats Rick!!!!!!! That is a beautiful knife Chuck.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees

Congratulations Rick, you lucky dog you.

Thanks goes to Chuck for a great education on the making of the knife and a supper great prize.


----------



## Rick Howard

Thank fellas. I'm very excited to hold this work of art.

Most of all thank you Chuck! Not just for the knife but, for the education on your process and the excitement of the give away.


----------



## SHampton

Heck yeah!!!


----------



## chuck richards

You are all welcome. I thought the winner might like a little something to see how things are done. I will be sending a copy of the article also so you can see where it began.


----------



## Rick Howard

This just keeps getting better. Thanks again Chuck.


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats Rick ! you lucky dog !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Congrats itzDirty... and a BIG Thanx to Chuck!


----------



## 220swift

Congratulations Rick, that's a very beautiful work of art in a knife!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Totally awesome thing to have been apart of. Thanks Chuck for your unselfish sharing of your skills and and giving of your time to a totally awesome work of metal into a work of art and design with a hand tool to last for generations to come.

Congrats Rick a true trophy to own!!!

AWESOME.


----------



## jswift

Congratulations to itzDirty!

Many thanks for the detailed description of the knife making and the opportunity to participate.


----------



## Rick Howard

Well its been a long few days. The Knife was attempted to be delivered Thursday. With my crazy schedule I was unable to get it until today! That was a long few days.

Chuck, the knife is incredible. There are no words to accurate describe how nice this peice of practical art. I thank you again for the opportunity you gave us and this timeless keep sake. I am honored to be the new owner of this beautiful knife.

Fellas..... Photo's do not do the knife justice. I am torn between using the knife and making a case for display. The practical side of me says to use it for its purposes. The other half questions the practical side's sanity for even thinking of using it.


----------



## youngdon

Send it to me and I'll use it...Then you can build a display case for it and you'll be guilt free ! It'll make for a good story showing that empty display case......


----------



## Rick Howard

Your tricky, Don.

It's maker says its meant to be used. I gotta respect that.


----------



## hassell

itzDirty said:


> Your tricky, Don.
> 
> It's maker says its meant to be used. I gotta respect that.


Who's to tell !!


----------



## chuck richards

Definitely use it. I use mine when I am out in the woods. Just keep it oiled and clean after use. My knives are normally carbon steel and may rust if taken care of. I have been very happy with the performance of my knives so far. I am going to try a new process that might make them even better. But then as knifemakers we are obsessed with making them better.

Rick If you ever have a problem with the knife let me know. I will make it right.

Take care

Chuck


----------



## glenway

Thanks, Chuck, for the enlightening ride! I've been collecting knives for many years and was a Marble's dealer when their knives were made in Gladstone, Michigan. I couldn't bear to use most of them and this one would have been for show and tell, too. Glad Rick got it. Now the pressure's on him.


----------



## chuck richards

That is a common problem. Many don't have the cajones to use em. Can't blame them really. I would be hard pressed to drop that kind of coin then go out and get it bloody and possibly rust it. BUT I make every knife with the ability to use it. I know of a few (very few) makers who don't even HT their high end collectables.. I won't do that. NO WAY. All it takes is one guy using a knife like that and my reputation would be done.

I think I mentioned it somewhere here before. I have a great customer, he has bought 40+ of my knives and has 2 more on order now. He intends to use each and every one. He carries one every day. Now he does not abuse his knives and takes great care of them.

Now for Rick and anyone with one of my knives. If for some reason you are uncomfortable sharpening them I will be happy to take care of it for you. I just ask you pay shipping. Also if they need a good cleaning or light refinish I will be happy to take care of that also. This is what you get with a custom knife. I don't really have customers. Just friends who happen to buy my knives. And many who don't...

Thanks all for the interest in these posts. I figured a giveaway would generate some traffic but not as much as it has. It's been fun. Might have to do it again sometime........


----------



## Rick Howard

Just keeps getting better! I will use it for its intent and display it when its not in use.


----------

